
Show HN: Acra, new database protection suite for PostgreSQL - cossacklabs
https://cossacklabs.com/acra/
======
pavfarb
Woohoo!

I am one of the engineers behind the project, and can answer questions if
anyone has any.

------
mary_ko
Well, and what is so special about it?

~~~
pavfarb
The way I see it, Acra combines rather unique security guarantees in a very
elegant way. More precise questions could fruit more precise answers, though

